

Apple’s eBook Restraint Of Trade Begins - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/apples-ebook-restraint-of-trade-begins/

======
tzs
Don't use JPG for screen shots.

~~~
jdludlow
I would add to that: Don't link to a screenshot of someone else's blog and
then pass it off as your own. Link to the original -- you know, the person who
actually put in the effort to write the article.

